# 1986 Club Fuji



## naconst

I started to clean up my old fuji.New tires,seat,clean.Not sure if ill ride too far but it still rides nice.Im riding mountain bike abit now and have been off the roads for years.Resently my friend I road with died in a auto accident and the bike reminded me of some good times.


----------



## cb400bill

Beautiful Fuji. :thumbsup:


----------



## Djudd

*Dude gotta love those old Fujis..*

I'm a nut for the old Japanese brands. When I was a messenger in the mid to late 80's Fujis were pretty coveted ..the Club was a little out of our league (as i remember) but a model called Tiara was right there as well as the Royale II. 
good looking machine 
peace


----------



## hendrick81

Great looking fuji.


----------



## brewster

I believe your Fuji is a 1988 model. I had this exact bike in the red version. It was my first real "race" bike after the old Schwinn Traveler wasn't cutting it anymore. I debated for some time to go with red or this blue and white paint scheme. Suntour Ole components were their answer to Shimano Sante's white look. It was actually not too bad. It shifted well and was reliable. Fix it up and give it a new lease on life.

brewster


----------



## freeefunk

*Crank torque*

Beautiful bike. I have a lower model, Espree of about the same vintage. I'm trying to get mine going again. The cranks are a little loose, how much torque can I use in inch pounds? I went to 400 and the threads held. Should I stop there?


----------



## bane

Beautiful bike.


----------

